# Try Again :fyou:



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I must post a message.....

5 attempts to post this pic - what a joke.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very cool Paul


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Nice watch!

how do you like it?

is it what you wanted?

Gregor


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Tis a geat watch-very pleased with it.

I am a real mechanical watch guy. However I see Eco Drives differently to normal quartz. Just my opinion. As long as it gets some light, it keeps going. Cheaper than a perpetual calendar as well!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

That looks nice Paul..........I like that strap with the deployment.

Cheers Mal


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> Tis a geat watch-very pleased with it.
> 
> I am a real mechanical watch guy. However I see Eco Drives differently to normal quartz. Just my opinion. As long as it gets some light, it keeps going.


I agree!

In a way its magical, give it some light and it will work!

(especially that moment when you take it out of the box, and the second hands starts to go with the two second interval, and with only a bit of sunlight it starts to run perfectly smooth on time.

I think this watch looks very good!

I also like the 24h indicator.

The strap is nice too!

gregor


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Nice watch.plenty going on in the dial department







The list just got a bit bigger









I was admiring one of these in the jewllers last Saturday. I did not think they were officialy sold in the U.K.

MIKE...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Interesting watch.


----------

